

Chrome 40 launches with NPAPI plugins blocked, removes SSL 3.0 - AliCollins
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/21/chrome-40-launches-with-npapi-plugins-blocked-by-default-removes-ssl-3-0-completely/

======
cpeterso
Chrome's Flash plugin uses the Pepper API (PPAPI), so Flash is appears to be
exempt from their new click-to-play policy. All plugins are click-to-play on
Firefox, including Flash (even on major Flash websites like YouTube or
Zombo.com).

